# Vintage Audi 100 Coupé VIDEO



## vanessawild (Apr 8, 2012)

Michael Peschel's Audi 100 Coupé S was featured in the german tv-series „Auto mobil“. Philipp Wohlleben of „Wohlleben Filmprodukte“ filmed the vintage beauty on a sunny day in 2011. 
SoT was allowed to use the footage to edit a short music video starring Michael and „Mrs. Orangina“.
Enjoy.
Audi 100 Coupé S from Benjamin Planz on Vimeo.


----------

